# You're too small... in the pants.



## Mini (Jul 31, 2009)

This topic may go well or it may go poorly, but know that it was started with the best of intentions.

(Yes, yes, the road to hell is paved with good intentions. I've seen the bumper sticker.)

OK, so as I've admitted before, I am a perfectly average guy in the penis category. I have never had sex with a BBW/SSBBW. My question is, should I be worried that my eventual go at the greener pastures will end in tears and frustration because I won't be able to "reach?" How have other average guys dealt with it? I know where there's a will, there's a way, but I'm sure even Thomas the Tank Engine gets derailed sometimes.


----------



## Angel (Jul 31, 2009)

ummm........

Am I allowed to post a serious reply, but from my SSBBW perspective/experience?


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jul 31, 2009)

Um.. I don't really think you'll have an issue. My guy isn't some insane goliath in the penis area, just a bit above average [assuming that is still in the 6 inch region?] and he gets everywhere he needs to go... maybe other woman have extra outer padding though. Everyone carries it differently.


----------



## olwen (Jul 31, 2009)

Not sure what other people will say Mini, but I'd say the best course would be to just experiment with positions when you get the chance. Every woman is different and every fat woman carries her weight differently. Two women can be shaped the same and weigh the same and still have different physical issues, so what works for one woman might not work for another. You just have to get input from her, and be willing to try all sorts of things.


----------



## Cors (Jul 31, 2009)

I think you might find the butterfly position helpful as her thighs and ample booty won't be in the way, as long as she can spread them and angle herself properly. You get a great view and can play (or watch her play) with her ample boobs and belly too. 

I hear that most guys generally don't last that long in that position though. (Men, feel free to clarify.)


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 31, 2009)

Well....how small is small?

I'm one of the biggest women I know....and I still get mine. I would think it would depend on how the woman is built. I can do missionary but it isn't that comfortable cos my belly gets all mushed up on my lungs and isn't very comfortable....but it can be done. I find that over 600lbs carried mostly in the belly, that doggie is the best and deepest.

Hope that was an honest enough answer.


----------



## Captain Save (Jul 31, 2009)

To be honest, I don't know how I measure up to other guys, and if a BBW/SSBBW calls me for a repeat performance, I don't concern myself with it; I must have done something right if she's interested in what I have to offer.

As a guy, I've found that doubt, fear, or concern will soften your 'resolve,' so those ideas have gotta go when you step up to the plate. In addition, I consider myself rather shameless in my resolve to please a woman, so in the event that I don't have what it takes to get through to her, I can still provide some happy feelings for her to remember me by (using fingers, lips, or tongue.)


----------



## toni (Jul 31, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I find that over 600lbs carried mostly in the belly, that doggie is the best and deepest.



What she said.

I am around 260 and have been as high as 340 and find this is the best position for maximum penetration.

If you feel you are not cutting it, you can always add a clit vibrator/simulator to the mix. That is always fun.


----------



## furious styles (Jul 31, 2009)

the nice thing about fat is that it's unsurprisingly quite malleable. the best solution is to go try it.


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 31, 2009)

furious styles said:


>



Another thing that can be used is Jell-O Pudding Pops.


----------



## Ash (Jul 31, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Another thing that can be used is Jell-O Pudding Pops.



hahahahaha

Ok, on topic. I'd say that nearly everything is workable with enough practice.


----------



## Mini (Aug 1, 2009)

Angel said:


> ummm........
> 
> Am I allowed to post a serious reply, but from my SSBBW perspective/experience?



Please do! That's what the thread's here for.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Aug 1, 2009)

Could the lack of response be due to no FA wanting to admit that his "endowment" is average or less?

I'm gonna join the average club, and tell you that where there's a will, there's a way. Trust me, Mini, once you get your first nekkid BBW in front of you, you won't be average any more.


----------



## Mini (Aug 1, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> Could the lack of response be due to no FA wanting to admit that his "endowment" is average or less?
> 
> I'm gonna join the average club, and tell you that where there's a will, there's a way. Trust me, Mini, once you get your first nekkid BBW in front of you, you won't be average any more.



My shrink has always told me that there's nothing wrong with recognizing my shortcomings. 

Also, good point. I'm hoping it's not an issue, but the potential for embarrassment is certainly high.


----------



## Cors (Aug 1, 2009)

Silly question, but have any FAs considered how their manhood will always look small next to a huge woman? 

My ex and I used to joke about how her rolls and ass "swallows" my toys.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 1, 2009)

Mini....stop worrying. Women are going to love you......have ye no doubts. Most women are happy with average- including myself...no matter what bs I joke about. 

There is so much more to good sex than the size of the penis.


----------



## Mini (Aug 1, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> There is so much more to good sex than the size of the penis.



True, I suppose there's also staying awake and remembering her name.


----------



## Mini (Aug 1, 2009)

Cors said:


> Silly question, but have any FAs considered how their manhood will always look small next to a huge woman?
> 
> My ex and I used to joke about how her rolls and ass "swallows" my toys.



Admittedly, no, I'm usually comparing myself to other men. Turning off safe search has scarred me for life.


----------



## joh (Aug 2, 2009)

Cors said:


> I think you might find the butterfly position helpful as her thighs and ample booty won't be in the way, as long as she can spread them and angle herself properly. You get a great view and can play (or watch her play) with her ample boobs and belly too.


I highly recommend the butterfly. When we started out, we had problems with missionary, but found the butterfly perfect. We've now found the right angle/propping (thank god for pillows and extra padding) for missionary through experimentation though


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm gonna sound like a total mom here, but if you are having sex with someone you are comfortable with and have the communication lines open, you can figure out how to make anything work. Its when you aren't comfortable talking about sex with the person you are having sex with that you will find you run into problems. Make sense? 


Otherwise, if you're just having a fling, find a woman who doesn't have a problem telling you how she wants to be fucked. If there are reach issues (which I bet happens far less than you can ever imagine) she won't have a problem finding a way to make it reach.


----------



## bdog (Aug 2, 2009)

Mini said:


> Also, good point. I'm hoping it's not an issue, but the potential for embarrassment is certainly high.



What's the worst she can do? Call you Mini? 

There's probably very few people who haven't experienced some degree of awkwardness in bed at one point or another. Join the club. 

Anyway, buck up, tiger... we'll still like you in the morning, just like the BBW you just nailed.


----------



## roddles (Aug 2, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> Could the lack of response be due to no FA wanting to admit that his "endowment" is average or less?
> 
> I'm gonna join the average club, and tell you that where there's a will, there's a way. Trust me, Mini, once you get your first nekkid BBW in front of you, you won't be average any more.



Exactly what he said. I dont think i am a huge cannon in the sack either, but trust, when a FA has a fat naked girl spread out on the bed before him, he will feel like he has two canons in his sack! Also the good thing about FAs and ssbbws is the FA can make the ssbbw or bbw feel like the most beautiful women in the world. A feeling most ssbbws or bbws have had little or no experience of. Give her belly rubs and tell her how sexy her body is and she will melt. Its all technique and usually when an FA is called upon for his duties, all he has to do is follow his instinct!


----------



## furious styles (Aug 2, 2009)

roddles said:


> when a FA has a fat naked girl spread out on the bed before him, he will feel like he has two canons in his sack!



trufax; when i see my girlfriend naked i'm generally overwhelmed by the sensation of having a dual mounted armament of projectile weaponry in my testicular area.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Aug 2, 2009)

roddles said:


> Also the good thing about FAs and ssbbws is the FA can make the ssbbw or bbw feel like the most beautiful women in the world. A feeling most ssbbws or bbws have had little or no experience of.



Ok, I know this is the FA/FFA forum so I am going to try to approach this accordingly. 

I think telling someone not to worry because of that statement is leading them down the wrong path. Not all of us fat women have little experience with being made to feel like the most beautiful woman in the world. Some of us go through life feeling just as beautiful or even more so, than anyone else.

So I guess what I'm trying to say is, if someone's got me in his bed he better have more tricks in his bag than just making me feel pretty.


----------



## rollhandler (Aug 2, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> Could the lack of response be due to no FA wanting to admit that his "endowment" is average or less?
> 
> I'm gonna join the average club, and tell you that where there's a will, there's a way. Trust me, Mini, once you get your first nekkid BBW in front of you, you won't be average any more.



Also being average and having been with a variety of sizes of women I can tell you that many positions that a thinner girl can get into, slightly modified for larger body parts can be achieved with good results from you. Don't be afraid to move parts around lift belly, adjust rolls, etc. to get where you need to go. I have yet to meet a woman whos size of body has much affect on depth of or ease of penetration in sex. Once her legs spread her mons thins down from puffy to a more flattened appearance and the act of arousal naturally makes adjustments to her parts making penetration easier for males to achieve. If you choose a position where her legs aren't spread wide, the most depth I've ever lost is maybe about half an inch which still leaves a respectable depth of penetration and may be better in some cases for the mood or what will satisfy her that day. Different depths hit different hot spots, the same is true for angle of penetration where added depth may actually cause discomfort. The biggest drawback I've found is belly hang, and thigh rolls which can be easily adjusted to accomodate. Some positions may be less comfortable for the fatter body to get into but with minor modifications to them they are not entirely impossible and can be made more comfortable for her as well.
Rollhandler


----------



## sweet&fat (Aug 2, 2009)

roddles said:


> Exactly what he said. I dont think i am a huge cannon in the sack either, but trust, when a FA has a fat naked girl spread out on the bed before him, he will feel like he has two canons in his sack! Also the good thing about FAs and ssbbws is the FA can make the ssbbw or bbw feel like the most beautiful women in the world. *A feeling most ssbbws or bbws have had little or no experience of. *Give her belly rubs and tell her how sexy her body is and she will melt. Its all technique and usually when an FA is called upon for his duties, all he has to do is follow his instinct!



I'm not sure their so-called "gratitude" at being touched should be seen as an aphrodisiac? I understand that your intentions are good, but indeed there are many BBW/SSBBW who know they are beautiful and are quite selective about who gets to experience it with them. Nothing kills the mood more than being called desperate.


----------



## olwen (Aug 2, 2009)

roddles said:


> Exactly what he said. I dont think i am a huge cannon in the sack either, but trust, when a FA has a fat naked girl spread out on the bed before him, he will feel like he has two canons in his sack! Also the good thing about FAs and ssbbws is the FA can make the ssbbw or bbw feel like the most beautiful women in the world. A feeling most ssbbws or bbws have had little or no experience of. *Give her belly rubs and tell her how sexy her body is and she will melt.* Its all technique and usually when an FA is called upon for his duties, all he has to do is follow his instinct!



I happen to like belly rubs, but expecting a belly rub and some flowery words to make a bbw forget any anxieties she may have about her body could very well be a set up for disappointment....One would hope that a conversation or two about this beforehand has happened at some point.


----------



## StarWitness (Aug 2, 2009)

This thread just has me feeling thankful that I don't carry my weight in my labia. Yikes.


----------



## mossystate (Aug 2, 2009)

Would also say that one should not view the woman as a deeeeep dark cave, where you hope to be as close to the bottom as possible, to the disregard of much else. The cave entrance, and a bit in, is where her nerve endings are. So while the deeeeep exploration is nice, be sure to remember this is not all just about you and the length of your hiking stick, and how deep you can go. I will also add my name to the not expecting fat women to gush, just because you like their body. Don't go by the instruction book in your head. She is in front of you. Don't assume. Don't pat yourself on the back too much.


----------



## Blackjack (Aug 2, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> I think telling someone not to worry because of that statement is leading them down the wrong path. Not all of us fat women have little experience with being made to feel like the most beautiful woman in the world. Some of us go through life feeling just as beautiful or even more so, than anyone else.



This



sweet&fat said:


> I'm not sure their so-called "gratitude" at being touched should be seen as an aphrodisiac? I understand that your intentions are good, but indeed there are many BBW/SSBBW who know they are beautiful and are quite selective about who gets to experience it with them. Nothing kills the mood more than being called desperate.



this



olwen said:


> I happen to like belly rubs, but expecting a belly rub and some flowery words to make a bbw forget any anxieties she may have about her body could very well be a set up for disappointment....One would hope that a conversation or two about this beforehand has happened at some point.



and this.


----------



## velia (Aug 2, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Would also say that one should not view the woman as a deeeeep dark cave, where you hope to be as close to the bottom as possible, to the disregard of much else. The cave entrance, and a bit in, is where her nerve endings are. So while the deeeeep exploration is nice, be sure to remember this is not all just about you and the length of your hiking stick, and how deep you can go. I will also add my name to the not expecting fat women to gush, just because you like their body. Don't go by the instruction book in your head. She is in front of you. Don't assume. Don't pat yourself on the back too much.



I absolutely, 100% agree. I mean, yeah, I'd much prefer that someone I'm with actually like my body, but if all you're going to do is tell me I'm attractive to you, forget it.

On the OP's topic, honestly, if you're willing to roll with it, you'll be fine. I can't speak for all women, but for most I know, size is far less important than someone who's relaxed and fun in the sack. Just try not to get frustrated if things don't go seamlessly. Keep it light and have fun!


----------



## stan_der_man (Aug 2, 2009)

furious styles said:


> the nice thing about fat is that it's unsurprisingly quite malleable. the best solution is to go try it.



I'm with Mr. Furious on this one... Just try it and see if it works. The human body (m/f) can be remarkably amazing in how things fit together and work together.

I consider myself to be averagely endowed, wherever the exact measurements of that may be... The only positions I know are missionary and doggy style. Doggy style can be tricky because you have to get the angle right but I believe it's a more comfortable position for many large sized women to remain in for some time. I think for the guy, missionary position is easier to "get it in there"... but a woman has to hold her legs outward, and for a woman with heavy legs that is a bit more work from my experience.


----------



## tonynyc (Aug 2, 2009)

fa_man_stan said:


> but a woman has to hold her legs outward, and for a woman with heavy legs that is a bit more work from my experience.




Well and I repeat... well worth the effort.. every step of the way.

Yes thankfully women are blessed with far better flexibility than men. 
Other helpful pointers is to place a pillow under the butt. And if it's easier a Woman on top which can allow for deeper penetration... 

==============

Now getting back to the OPs question... 

You might cause yourself unecessary stress & worry to the point of "performance anxiety". Be relaxed - take time and enjoy (especially) what your partner might like. 

Be creative. When I was married- one of the best sex books that I bought time was the Couple's Daily Guide to Sex...One or two positions that did work wasn't cutting it after awhile and only so much "Nose Shining" a guy can do... Bummer that It happens -but, it often does... The nice part is of course experimenting to see what works OR how many Daily Guides can one do at a time... 

I searched online and this is one equivalent book that I found here (pissed that I lost that book I had) 
 Daily Sex - Jane Seddon. And as manty have saud there's always more than one way to get the job done.


----------



## ASEXIIBABIIGIRL (Aug 7, 2009)

rollhandler said:


> Also being average and having been with a variety of sizes of women I can tell you that many positions that a thinner girl can get into, slightly modified for larger body parts can be achieved with good results from you. Don't be afraid to move parts around lift belly, adjust rolls, etc. to get where you need to go. I have yet to meet a woman whos size of body has much affect on depth of or ease of penetration in sex. Once her legs spread her mons thins down from puffy to a more flattened appearance and the act of arousal naturally makes adjustments to her parts making penetration easier for males to achieve. If you choose a position where her legs aren't spread wide, the most depth I've ever lost is maybe about half an inch which still leaves a respectable depth of penetration and may be better in some cases for the mood or what will satisfy her that day. Different depths hit different hot spots, the same is true for angle of penetration where added depth may actually cause discomfort. The biggest drawback I've found is belly hang, and thigh rolls which can be easily adjusted to accomodate. Some positions may be less comfortable for the fatter body to get into but with minor modifications to them they are not entirely impossible and can be made more comfortable for her as well.
> Rollhandler



I don't even know why this somewhat scientific explanation just made my "kitty" jump....LOL.... sorry, carry on...


----------



## mediaboy (Aug 8, 2009)

Listen, I think my brothers in the FA think tank will agree with me here; where there's a bottle of Jack Daniel's, there's a way.

God speed, young man.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 8, 2009)

This is my go-to favorite.... 

http://www.sexinfo101.com/foldeddeckchair.shtml


----------



## cheekyjez (Aug 9, 2009)

Mini said:


> Admittedly, no, I'm usually comparing myself to other men. Turning off safe search has scarred me for life.



The men whose wangs you're likely to see on the internet are statistical outliers, though. That is, unless you're browing www.averagedsizedjohnson.com.


----------



## Mini (Aug 9, 2009)

cheekyjez said:


> The men whose wangs you're likely to see on the internet are statistical outliers, though. That is, unless you're browing www.averagedsizedjohnson.com.



Another good point. I get statistics! Damn those outliers.


----------



## Teleute (Aug 9, 2009)

cheekyjez said:


> www.averagedsizedjohnson.com



I was totally disappointed that didn't exist, by the way.


----------



## Wagimawr (Aug 9, 2009)

Teleute said:


> I was totally disappointed that didn't exist, by the way.


They never do.

THE LINKS LIE


----------



## NoWayOut (Aug 9, 2009)

Cors said:


> I think you might find the butterfly position helpful as her thighs and ample booty won't be in the way, as long as she can spread them and angle herself properly. You get a great view and can play (or watch her play) with her ample boobs and belly too.
> 
> I hear that most guys generally don't last that long in that position though. (Men, feel free to clarify.)



Butterfly is a sex position too? I always thought it was just a goaltending style in hockey.


----------



## Observer (Aug 9, 2009)

A gentle reminder folks - this is a protected forum, which means among other things that posters are protected against sarcastic responses to serious comments as well as from being piled on. I've suppressed seven posts pending review after muliple complaints and they may disappear permanently.

Thank you for your cooperation


----------



## HeatherBBW (Aug 9, 2009)

Just a quick response as it's been a long night. But my serious response is, size isn't an issue if you are willing to make adjustments in movement/positions if necessary. 

The only problem I've heard of from SSBBW friends that I know is if a guy is extremely small in the 2-3inch range. But I think men with that size, would have trouble with any size woman. 

Average is also a common term men use, but doesn't really apply at all times. I know many men who think that 6-7 inches is average, when that's definitely not the case. I believe the actual average is 4.9-5.3 inches. Not saying you are not applicable, but just saying based on men I've spoken to or have been intimate that thought they were average and weren't.

In closing, you have the benefit of being skinny. Skinny boys work very well with giant fatties. You get into nooks and secret spots easier then if you were bulky. Also, if this is something that isn't just a curiousity but a worry for you, I'd say concentrate on other "fun" things that doesn't involve penetration until you are more comfy with said SSBBW. If she makes you feel inadequate in any way, then find someone else to get horizontal with.




Mini said:


> This topic may go well or it may go poorly, but know that it was started with the best of intentions.
> 
> (Yes, yes, the road to hell is paved with good intentions. I've seen the bumper sticker.)
> 
> OK, so as I've admitted before, I am a perfectly average guy in the penis category. I have never had sex with a BBW/SSBBW. My question is, should I be worried that my eventual go at the greener pastures will end in tears and frustration because I won't be able to "reach?" How have other average guys dealt with it? I know where there's a will, there's a way, but I'm sure even Thomas the Tank Engine gets derailed sometimes.


----------



## bbwsrule (Aug 9, 2009)

Cors said:


> I think you might find the butterfly position helpful as her thighs and ample booty won't be in the way, as long as she can spread them and angle herself properly. You get a great view and can play (or watch her play) with her ample boobs and belly too.
> 
> I hear that most guys generally don't last that long in that position though. (Men, feel free to clarify.)



That "sex positions site" is awesome. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Observer (Aug 9, 2009)

In reference to the situation described in post 42 above, after due consideration, all posts involved in a mini-flame war in the "you're too small thread" have been deleted. 

Please note that this was done en masse solely as a practical matter. Only some posts involved violation of the rules concerning personal attacks; however it was a conundrum to make changes that would only correct the violations and still leave meaning for all of the responses.

We wish to emphasize that no deletions were made because anyone was not welcome to post either in the FA/FFA forum or in this thread. 

The meaning of a "protected forum" (which the FA/FFA forum is) is not to exclude anyone. The meaning is that all posters, FA/FFA and others alike, should be free to discuss issues relevant to the Forum's purpose without being needled, made fun of, or attacked.


----------



## bmann0413 (Aug 9, 2009)

Well, I'm finding this thread very informative... and somewhat (but not really) disturbing, since I'm a virgin. lol


----------



## Teleute (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey, it's good to find out about this stuff BEFORE you have sex! Being informed and prepared is a good thing :bow:


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 10, 2009)

I think it has less to do with the size of the penis and more to do with the angle/technique.The first guy I had sex with was pretty average but he had had sex with a few girls before me so he knew what he was doing. My current boyfriend (second guy I've slept with) is signicantly bigger than average but we seem to have more issues and I think it's because we're both fairly new at things and therefore there's a lot more awkward fumbling around and trying to find the right position and stuff. I hope he doesn't kill me for posting this, hah.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Aug 13, 2009)

What she said.

I know its cliche, but I definitely view it in the same way. Even if you're big pantsologically it doesn't get you off the hook much. It's like any other tool: you can have a big hammer, but it doesn't actually mean much until you learn to swing it. And that being said, guys with smaller hammers can out-swing you any day if you don't learn how to use yours.

And being with a BBW/SSBBW doesn't really diminish the ease of the sexual experience, especially as it pertains pantsologically. Sure, there are some positions that work better and some that work worse, but in general fat sex with someone you love is as good as it gets. In the right context, don't hesitate.


----------



## bdog (Aug 13, 2009)

Jay West Coast said:


> What she said.
> 
> I know its cliche, but I definitely view it in the same way. Even if you're big pantsologically it doesn't get you off the hook much. It's like any other tool: you can have a big hammer, but it doesn't actually mean much until you learn to swing it. And that being said, guys with smaller hammers can out-swing you any day if you don't learn how to use yours.
> 
> And being with a BBW/SSBBW doesn't really diminish the ease of the sexual experience, especially as it pertains pantsologically. Sure, there are some positions that work better and some that work worse, but in general fat sex with someone you love is as good as it gets. In the right context, don't hesitate.



Yay! Jay is back, and he's brought great new words with him!


----------



## KendraLee (Aug 13, 2009)

HeatherBBW said:


> Just a quick response as it's been a long night. But my serious response is, size isn't an issue if you are willing to make adjustments in movement/positions if necessary.
> 
> The only problem I've heard of from SSBBW friends that I know is if a guy is extremely small in the 2-3inch range. But I think men with that size, would have trouble with any size woman.
> 
> ...



thats a good point, I've always been an on top kind of girl and being on top a skinny guy is much easier when spreading my legs and it allows for more contact between our bodies (in my experience)
I weigh 305 so I dont know how it is for larger women but I'm comfortable on top and it allows me to control the movement that works best for me whether the guy is on the larger or smaller side.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Aug 17, 2009)

Jay West Coast said:


> What she said.
> 
> I know its cliche, but I definitely view it in the same way. Even if you're big pantsologically it doesn't get you off the hook much. It's like any other tool: you can have a big hammer, but it doesn't actually mean much until you learn to swing it. And that being said, guys with smaller hammers can out-swing you any day if you don't learn how to use yours.
> 
> And being with a BBW/SSBBW doesn't really diminish the ease of the sexual experience, especially as it pertains pantsologically. Sure, there are some positions that work better and some that work worse, but in general fat sex with someone you love is as good as it gets. In the right context, don't hesitate.



Let's practice and make a picture book 

Yeah. I said it.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Aug 17, 2009)

KendraLee said:


> thats a good point, I've always been an on top kind of girl and being on top a skinny guy is much easier when spreading my legs and it allows for more contact between our bodies (in my experience)
> I weigh 305 so I dont know how it is for larger women but I'm comfortable on top and it allows me to control the movement that works best for me whether the guy is on the larger or smaller side.



Exactly! 

Now if you were my size and height (soo short), your partner would have to be slim in order to be on top. Or you'd weeble wobble off.. no matter how hard you tried to balance. 

So for those with this problem, find a bed with a sturdy headboard or a tall dresser right near the bed for reaching out to balance with.


----------



## Ernie (Aug 17, 2009)

Mini said:


> This topic may go well or it may go poorly, but know that it was started with the best of intentions.
> 
> (Yes, yes, the road to hell is paved with good intentions. I've seen the bumper sticker.)
> 
> OK, so as I've admitted before, I am a perfectly average guy in the penis category. I have never had sex with a BBW/SSBBW. My question is, should I be worried that my eventual go at the greener pastures will end in tears and frustration because I won't be able to "reach?" How have other average guys dealt with it? I know where there's a will, there's a way, but I'm sure even Thomas the Tank Engine gets derailed sometimes.



Don't worry pal. Despite I don't have those problams, i got some solutions to help. 1. Try viagra (if you have an ego prblem do it secretly). 2. This may sound wierd but get yourself a lil aroused b4 sex. 3. If all else fails, let your gal do all the work . Those suggestion should keep the fuel burning.


----------



## Chimpi (Aug 17, 2009)

wrestlingguy said:


> I'm gonna join the average club, and tell you that where there's a will, there's a way. Trust me, Mini, once you get your first nekkid BBW in front of you, you won't be average any more.



Fucking hilarious. Also fucking true.
Average Chimpi has not had a problem. As others have said, practice and trials. There are other forms of sexual pleasure that can be dealt with; unless you only enjoy having sex.

Even Jeff Gordon was a beginner once before.


----------



## balletguy (Aug 20, 2009)

what would the average size be???


----------



## rollhandler (Aug 20, 2009)

balletguy said:


> what would the average size be???



If memory serves, the last science page I read that included the topic mentioned the average length of the male appendage is in the range of 4-5 inch on the low end and 6-7 on the high end. I'm sure with the right search terms and some patience to weed out the porn links it can be found in a google search. I just dont have that much patience today.
Rollhandler


----------



## balletguy (Aug 20, 2009)

rollhandler said:


> If memory serves, the last science page I read that included the topic mentioned the average length of the male appendage is in the range of 4-5 inch on the low end and 6-7 on the high end. I'm sure with the right search terms and some patience to weed out the porn links it can be found in a google search. I just dont have that much patience today.
> Rollhandler




thanks for the update


----------



## Oirish (Aug 20, 2009)

I did a little search and overall the consenus seems to be that approxately 55% of men are between 5.5-6.5 in. in length...Which makes me feel like I should get into the dirty movie biz


----------



## OneHauteMama (Aug 21, 2009)

Oirish said:


> I did a little search and overall the consenus seems to be that approxately 55% of men are between 5.5-6.5 in. in length...Which makes me feel like I should get into the dirty movie biz



Must...fight...urge...to...ask...

I think creativity is the key. If you're a big man (by "big" I mean weight- and height-wise), it might be a little more difficult mechanically (lots of rolls to get around on both sides) and if you have smaller-than-average junk, that may present a problem. But if you're a close couple, you should be able to talk about it without it being embarrassing or off-putting. There are always WAYS to make love, even if penetration isn't exactly possible. 

For a thinner or average-weight guy who has an average sized diddle stick (or even smaller than average), I don't see a problem, honestly. I think it would be quite fun trying to figure out what works and what doesn't as long as I don't end up feeling like Gulliver being mulled over by a Lilliputian, it's all good.


----------



## balletguy (Aug 21, 2009)

For a thinner or average-weight guy who has an average sized diddle stick (or even smaller than average) said:


> u are funny


----------



## OneHauteMama (Aug 21, 2009)

balletguy said:


> u are funny




But alas, looks aren't everything... *sigh*


----------



## balletguy (Aug 21, 2009)

OneHauteMama said:


> But alas, looks aren't everything... *sigh*



true true, but what u said was just funny


----------



## OneHauteMama (Aug 21, 2009)

It's how I've felt in the past...Being bigger than my partner and having him NOT know what the hell he's doing PERIOD and just making me feel like the whole thing is one big expedition and just NOT fun...Gulliver (me) and the Lilliputian (him). I felt like telling him to just cover me in flour and look for the wet spot...


----------



## balletguy (Aug 21, 2009)

OneHauteMama said:


> It's how I've felt in the past...Being bigger than my partner and having him NOT know what the hell he's doing PERIOD and just making me feel like the whole thing is one big expedition and just NOT fun...Gulliver (me) and the Lilliputian (him). I felt like telling him to just cover me in flour and look for the wet spot...



i see what you mean
handeling a BBW takes a certain skill with either a small one or a big one. I think i have an average one, i am sorry about your past experiance.


----------



## OneHauteMama (Aug 21, 2009)

The funny thing is that he totally had the equipment...and I'm pretty *ahem* flexible? But it was just...I dunno...totally awkward lol. He just had no game whatsoever lol


----------



## balletguy (Aug 21, 2009)

a man with no game is no good. even if he has equipment


----------



## OneHauteMama (Aug 21, 2009)

balletguy said:


> a man with no game is no good. even if he has equipment



LMAO...that sounded like a baseball PSA...


----------



## balletguy (Aug 21, 2009)

what about a man with samll equipment that has skills?


----------



## OneHauteMama (Aug 21, 2009)

My motto is "It's not the size of the boat, it's how you rock it when you dock it"...that pretty much says it all. It's all about technique and (for me) even moreso about how I feel about the person.


----------



## balletguy (Aug 21, 2009)

OneHauteMama said:


> My motto is "It's not the size of the boat, it's how you rock it when you dock it"...that pretty much says it all. It's all about technique and (for me) even moreso about how I feel about the person.



now thats funny


----------



## SocialbFly (Aug 27, 2009)

OneHauteMama said:


> I felt like telling him to just cover me in flour and look for the wet spot...



i *Hate* that joke...just saying.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Aug 27, 2009)

OneHauteMama said:


> I felt like telling him to just cover me in flour and look for the wet spot...


Yah, ditto (to the post above); this is one of the oldest, meanest fat jokes in the book. Weird to see it on Dims.


----------



## exile in thighville (Aug 31, 2009)

Mini said:


> My question is, should I be worried that my eventual go at the greener pastures will end in tears and frustration because I won't be able to "reach?"



i'm tiny as hell and rocked 500

go get em buttslap


----------



## Mini (Sep 1, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> i'm tiny as hell and rocked 500
> 
> go get em buttslap



Was he gentle?


----------



## Tau (Sep 1, 2009)

Oirish said:


> I did a little search and overall the consenus seems to be that approxately 55% of men are between 5.5-6.5 in. in length...Which makes me feel like I should get into the dirty movie biz



Hubba! Hubba!


----------



## nykspree8 (Sep 2, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> i'm tiny as hell and rocked 500
> 
> go get em buttslap



rofl. I'm average and have had no problem with the girls I've been with before, who were all 300-400lbs. I mean, unless you're like 3 inches, then you might need to whip out a penis pump.


----------



## debz-aka (Sep 2, 2009)

Mini said:


> Was he gentle?



Dude that is seriously funny.

I checked carefully and noticed that a great old blues song has not been quoted yet, so this goes out to you, Mini.

"It ain't the meat its the motion that makes your momma want to rock..."

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxv9-iiY9a0


----------



## OneHauteMama (Sep 3, 2009)

liz (di-va) said:


> Yah, ditto (to the post above); this is one of the oldest, meanest fat jokes in the book. Weird to see it on Dims.



To quote Randall Graves in _Clerks 2_: "It's okay...I'm takin' it back..."


----------



## exile in thighville (Sep 5, 2009)

:Ojkjkjjkkjjk


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 5, 2009)

*looks down* Damn!


----------



## frankman (Sep 5, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> *looks down* Damn!



Another night another empty bed?


----------



## frankman (Sep 5, 2009)

Nononono, skip that last post, I can do better than that.

She made you wear a blindfold, only to make like a hockey player and get the puck out of there.

nonono even better. She... she... she turned out to be a dude!

nononono, I...I... I can't come up with something funny today.


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 5, 2009)

frankman said:


> Nononono, skip that last post, I can do better than that.
> 
> She made you wear a blindfold, only to make like a hockey player and get the puck out of there.
> 
> ...



*looks at you* damn!!!!


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 5, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> *looks at you* damn!!!!



_
*Sorry Kevin: 
the Great Ron Simmons may fight you to have dibs on the 1st  "Damn"  *_


----------



## KHayes666 (Sep 6, 2009)

tonynyc said:


> _
> *Sorry Kevin:
> the Great Ron Simmons may fight you to have dibs on the 1st  "Damn"  *_



hehe, funny thing is I met him at a show about 6 months ago. I got an autographed picture and he tried to make me buy a Florida State helmet..I'm like "Dude, BC is in the ACC too, gimmie a break"

good times


----------

